# concrete shower walls



## fast fred

I had a homeowner mention that he saw troweled concrete walls on a shower surround, he thought it would be pretty cool. I told him that was out of my league but i'd look into it.

We are sticking with tile for now, but I can't stop thinking about it.

I asked around and no one has done it, I haven't googled it since I figure I'd start with you guys.

Has anyone done this?

Would you just use straight portland cement on cement board? Or would you use thinset? Or portland cut with masons mix?

What about sealing it? 

Anyone anyone anyone?


----------



## griz

Seen it once a number of years ago. HO tried several sealers. After 6 months they had it tiled.


----------



## tgeb

It could be duplicated with the Kerdi membrane. Make it "look" like troweled concrete.





> Schluter-KERDI was developed as a waterproofing membrane to be used in conjunction with ceramic and stone tile coverings. Tiles can be installed directly on Schluter-KERDI using the thin-bed method. *Other trowel-applied covering materials, such as plaster, can also be used.*


----------



## fast fred

griz said:


> Seen it once a number of years ago. HO tried several sealers. After 6 months they had it tiled.


That's what I thought.

I also figured it would just crack and chip like thin concrete does.


Also changing the subject slightly, what about slate in showers? 

I have a huge personal issue with slate, I hate it. Not working with it, just the look. something to do with a slate hallway growing up.

Had some people a year or two ago want a slate tub surround, I talked them out of it....... the bottom line was they were going to need to clean and seal it every six months and the soap residue would sit nicely on the cracks and ridges. Unless they were going to hire a professional cleaner every week or get in there and scrub every week it wouldn't be pretty.

Anyone have any thoughts on slate in the shower?


----------



## angus242

fast fred said:


> That's what I thought.
> 
> I also figured it would just crack and chip like thin concrete does.
> 
> 
> Also changing the subject slightly, what about slate in showers?
> 
> I have a huge personal issue with slate, I hate it. Not working with it, just the look. something to do with a slate hallway growing up.
> 
> Had some people a year or two ago want a slate tub surround, I talked them out of it....... the bottom line was they were going to need to clean and seal it every six months and the soap residue would sit nicely on the cracks and ridges. Unless they were going to hire a professional cleaner every week or get in there and scrub every week it wouldn't be pretty.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on slate in the shower?


Slate is probably on of the few stones that I will install in a wet location. ALL stone is porous however, slate has excellent slip-resistant properties and, depending on the actual type, can be fairly non absorbent too. Of course, you need to be picky....cheap slate from HD is not something I would consider. I personally prefer gauged & honed slate. I would do that without question in most circumstances. 

I believe there is a way to get concrete walls in a shower. I'm sure it would be expensive. But they use concrete in pools so there is a way. I'm not versed in it but I believe it can be done....doesn't mean it should be done!


----------



## griz

angus242 said:


> Slate is probably on of the few stones that I will install in a wet location. ALL stone is porous however, slate has excellent slip-resistant properties and, depending on the actual type, can be fairly non absorbent too. Of course, you need to be picky....cheap slate from HD is not something I would consider. I personally prefer gauged & honed slate. I would do that without question in most circumstances.
> 
> I believe there is a way to get concrete walls in a shower. I'm sure it would be expensive. But they use concrete in pools so there is a way. I'm not versed in it but I believe it can be done....doesn't mean it should be done!


Angus, You are dead on about slate. Biggest problem with most HO's is they are not aware of the up keep. No sealer will keep soap scum etc off the surface. It has to be cleaned. 

You are also correct about concrete in a shower in relation to a pool. Unfortunately in the mid 1980's there was no suitable substitute for a genuine looking grey trowled concrete surface.


----------



## genecarp

The way i have done it is with concrete panels, large poured sections, installed with thinset over wonderboard, then sealed, GMOD.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*I was waiting,,,*

for you to jump in GMOD,,:thumbsup: kept thinking about your concrete floor & HW proj when I saw this post-:thumbup: I suppose it's possible,,,????just an unusual request.

I got a strange question to add,,, you know how they have the stamped concrete and then they add the coloring- I have seen some real nice looking stamped brick DW and then a gloss sealer put on,, looks so nice your afraid to pull up on it, wonder if you could do the same with shower walls,,just a thought, is it possible???
Brian


----------



## Rustbucket

I think you could probably do it with GFRC panels. I have seen them sprayed about 3/4" thick into a mold. For a substrate they used cement board with thinset to attach the panels. GFRC is lighter and stronger than traditional concrete. I would still be worried about long-term durability, though. Especially if there is any shifting of the foundation.


----------



## catfish

fast fred said:


> I had a homeowner mention that he saw troweled concrete walls on a shower surround, he thought it would be pretty cool. I told him that was out of my league but i'd look into it.
> 
> We are sticking with tile for now, but I can't stop thinking about it.
> 
> I asked around and no one has done it, I haven't googled it since I figure I'd start with you guys.
> 
> Has anyone done this?
> 
> Would you just use straight portland cement on cement board? Or would you use thinset? Or portland cut with masons mix?
> 
> What about sealing it?
> 
> Anyone anyone anyone?


 My friend has done it. I don't know what he used as a sealer. Concrete can be troweled on as thin as 1/8''. That said, it must be the correct mix or it will crack. I believe jim used backerboard with the joints taped and mudded first.
A urethane based sealer is what he used as a sealant over some of his concrete work.


----------



## skyhook

catfish said:


> My friend has done it. I don't know what he used as a sealer. *Concrete can be troweled on as thin as 1/8''*. That said, it must be the correct mix or it will crack. I believe jim used backerboard with the joints taped and mudded first.
> A urethane based sealer is what he used as a sealant over some of his concrete work.


Concrete has rocks in it. How can you trowel rocks to 1/8" ?
Walls properly lathed, scratched, floated and browned is probably what they are looking for.
Almost a lost art these days since most guys take the easy way out 
and do hardi backer, cement board, green board, densarmor, kerdi or schulster.
Flame on, but that's the facts.​


----------



## catfish

Decorative concrete has no rocks in it. how would you trowel a 1/8 finish on a floor? Not with rocks.

I didn't see him do that, but I'll check and get back to the OP.


----------



## skyhook

catfish said:


> Decorative concrete has no rocks in it. how would you trowel a 1/8 finish on a floor? Not with rocks.
> 
> I didn't see him do that, but I'll check and get back to the OP.


Concrete without rocks is Mortar.


----------



## catfish

try google. its your friend. 
Just cause you don't know anything about it, don't mean it ain't so.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*Seriously,,,*

I think a stamped concrete is a real cool idea,,,,,how the heck would you do that, ,, pre-formed molds,,, colored ,like tiles. and then install them with thin-set, go back and grout the gaps,, sounds pretty interesting,,, something different:thumbup:

any suggestions? I read what you said GMOD,, but "has it been done" ,,love to see some pictures

Bill,


----------



## neolitic

Gunite


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*Neo,,,*

Are you serious,,,,,,no joke,, would that work???? , what, and then press form ,,,,ahhhh,,,no.Gmod said pre-form ,, I just want to see what that looks like,, and actually- is it "truly" a viable option- that is the big question to me- will it last????
Brian


----------



## ChrWright

I've done quite a few slate showers over the years and agree it's a great material for wet locations.

I think the maintenance is not as big a deal as many make it out to be. 

Grout is a bigger pain for soap and scum build-up. 










































I visited the project in that last shower this past year. It had been about 6 years since it was installed. The grout was a mess (homeowner used a color enhancing shampoo that stained it orange), but the slate looked as good as the day it was installed. The homeowner had cleaned and re-sealed every year or so.

I only use epoxy grouts these days.

(Second to last one is the very first shower/bath I did in slate--yes, the alignment of the joints around the tub deck suck... :whistling)


----------



## ChrWright

A few others:


----------



## catfish

PrestigeR&D said:


> I think a stamped concrete is a real cool idea,,,,,how the heck would you do that, ,, pre-formed molds,,, colored ,like tiles. and then install them with thin-set, go back and grout the gaps,, sounds pretty interesting,,, something different:thumbup:
> 
> any suggestions? I read what you said GMOD,, but "has it been done" ,,love to see some pictures
> 
> Bill,


Same friend that did troweled shower cast large blocks of concrete with eye-bolts in them, then screwed them to the studs with silicone between them(back only) and then grouted the joints.
His colors are really ugly, but the bath looked good.


----------



## kgedko

Curious as to why the concrete panels are being used. I have a client requesting a concrete shower appearance, but our thought had been to apply stucco and polish smooth; Hardi, lathe, then stucco. Am I heading down the wrong path?


----------



## DavidC

Just finished a concrete tub wall today. Precast 3/4" panels over cement board prepped as for tile. The panels have glass embedded in the face and are polished. Most of the messy work is done in the shop.

I don't have the job pics loaded yet and will be posting them in a thread I've started later. But here are some samples that we show off whenever we can;










Good Luck
Dave


----------



## stonecutter

skyhook said:


> Concrete without rocks is Mortar.


Incorrect


----------



## stonecutter

DavidC said:


> Just finished a concrete tub wall today. Precast 3/4" panels over cement board prepped as for tile. The panels have glass embedded in the face and are polished. Most of the messy work is done in the shop.
> 
> I don't have the job pics loaded yet and will be posting them in a thread I've started later. But here are some samples that we show off whenever we can;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck
> Dave


Sheesh Dave, you are making me hunt around for pics of your work now?!

Looks great, can't wait to see the finished pics


----------



## stonecutter

ApgarNJ said:


> would be cool to make like 1/2-3/4 panels with fiberglass mesh inside, pour them flat with the corrector mortar, polish etc. then install after it's setup. I think it's a cool idea. you could do colored concrete shower walls. i bet more people would like them for contemporary houses when they hate seeing grout lines and cleaning/maintaining them.


That's called ferrocement and you can build many things that arent possible with a form/pour concrete. I'll get some links up when I get to my laptop later tonight...or Google ferrocement to check it out.


----------



## duburban

Precast 1"- 3/4" panels laid up like tile is the way to go. The substrate prep is what your used to and I'd bet that's the look they're looking for. If you need a concrete guy I could help you find one.


----------



## DavidC

The ingredients that go into our panels are;

White Portland
glass
sand
fibers 
water reducer 
dye

I sell it as concrete, the clients purchase it as concrete, therefore it is concrete. 

@Stonecutter, I haven't put those pics up yet. I still need to get them moved to photobucket so I can load them here. I hope to today but have a couple of new proposals to write up.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## CottonFields

This is exactly what I'm planning to do...But no one has answered! Was glad to see this thread come up, as I literally put in search, "Concrete Shower Walls". I want concrete/stucco shower walls. I'll be doing this in an old house over wood walls. Plan to put tar paper, Hardi, expanded metal lathe, then Type S/Mortar-Stucco Mix, and seal with Miracle 511 Impregnator. As kgedko asked, am I headed down the right path? I don't see why this wouldn't work - and work great, especially in terms of low maintenance thereafter. And couldn't the mortar mix be stained? Hope someone can come to aid here.


----------



## aschubox

*So how did you end up?*

I am curious about how the projects people wrote about ended up....

I am looking into using precast concrete panels in a shower. The thought was to 1, use a vapor barrier behind the hardie / cement board then 2, to use thinset to adhere the concrete panels to the walls. 3, The panels would be sealed with a penetrating sealer and then a wax topcoat similar to a concrete counter.


So what are the thoughts? How did your concrete shower work out?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

ChrWright said:


> I've done quite a few slate showers over the years and agree it's a great material for wet locations.
> 
> I think the maintenance is not as big a deal as many make it out to be.
> 
> Grout is a bigger pain for soap and scum build-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I visited the project in that last shower this past year. It had been about 6 years since it was installed. The grout was a mess (homeowner used a color enhancing shampoo that stained it orange), but the slate looked as good as the day it was installed. The homeowner had cleaned and re-sealed every year or so.
> 
> I only use epoxy grouts these days.
> 
> (Second to last one is the very first shower/bath I did in slate--yes, the alignment of the joints around the tub deck suck... :whistling)


ChWright..... I think it looks terrific.... but when using slates especially in a bath.... how do you treat the edges.... do you just ease them... do you, can you, have the edges beveled? Any tricks to easing slate.?

Thanks

Peter


----------



## DavidC

aschubox said:


> I am curious about how the projects people wrote about ended up....
> 
> I am looking into using precast concrete panels in a shower. The thought was to 1, use a vapor barrier behind the hardie / cement board then 2, to use thinset to adhere the concrete panels to the walls. 3, The panels would be sealed with a penetrating sealer and then a wax topcoat similar to a concrete counter.
> 
> 
> So what are the thoughts? How did your concrete shower work out?


Mine ended up just fine, I had just finished it before posting in this thread. I'm not fond of the color, but I didn't choose it. We used the vapor barrier and cement board, thinset to hold the concrete panels. After curing the panels I applied a densifier and used an acrylic sealer.

Since the installation the house has been sold and my client left the area. Got a lead for a bathroom reno at a familiar sounding address. Wouldn't you know, I found myself at the same place for the new owner. I thought I was going to have to listen while the new owner told me how much she hated it and wanted it gone. Then I'd have to fess up to building it.

Turns out the bath in question this time is down in the basement. She loves the concrete wall surround, reports that it is easy to clean and take care of. Not real fond of the color though.

The new quote will contain a price for another shower wall in a color more to her liking.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## CO762

aschubox said:


> So what are the thoughts?


Ouch, the increased font helps old guys like me though. What else do you do? Is this a pending job you're hung up on?

Oh, the answer you seek. Should work good, but I dunno as I don't know anything about your skill level or experience. But what the hey, I've seen plywood walls and concrete pans last for 4-5 decades or more. (edit: without any tile on them, so I guess that makes tile and all the super duper modern manufacturer specific junk and stuff is little more than a coating. Ooops, there already was a coating on the plywood and concrete.....  )

OK, I amuse myself. If you're not long term experienced in any trade, just go with what's the latest and greatest.


----------

